# lavender 40/42 neat



## agriffin (Jul 5, 2011)

I got some lavender 40/42.  I have several kinds of lavender and use them neat all of the time on burns...scrapes/small cuts...those sort of things.  I use the heck out of tea tree and lavender neat so I know my levels/tolorance and how my skin reacts.    

I used this newest one and it burned the heck out of me.  I can't recall if I've used a 40/42 neat before and was wondering if anyone else has any experience with 40/42.

I know that where I got it said they are getting it from a new supplier but I just wanted to see what other's experience was before I contacted them.  

Thanks,
A


----------



## carebear (Jul 5, 2011)

i've only used it directly on pimples, and it didn't sting - never on an open wound.  

but really?  you put it neat on scrapes and such?  I'd THINK it'd burn like hell.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jul 5, 2011)

Every once in a while I get a warming/tingly sensation with the application of lavender. (not 40/42 regular English Lavender)  I can use the same oil for the same application with no sensation on other occasions.  It seems as if sometimes the skin is just more sensitive, maybe it's something to do with hormones or just whats going on with your body at the time.  

Anyway, this is my long round-about way of saying I have had lavender 'burn' my skin before.  It didn't last more than a minute though and it wasn't intense.  Maybe that particular batch is higher in one of the chemical compounds that can cause skin irritation? 

Thankfully, I don't get very many cuts or scrapes.  But, if you ever burn your finger/hand/arm pulling something out of the oven, there is nothing better than running straight for your lavender and putting a drop directly on.  It's almost like the burn never happened.


----------



## agriffin (Jul 5, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> i've only used it directly on pimples, and it didn't sting - never on an open wound.
> 
> but really?  you put it neat on scrapes and such?  I'd THINK it'd burn like hell.



Well, this instance I didn't put it on scrapes.  I had opened the bottle to smell it and when I poped up the opening thing it made a bit of a mess on the bottle.  I rubbed it with my hand to get some of it off thinking "oh, I don't want to waste it, I'll rub it on something" and it burnt like heck.  

But yes, usually I use neat tea tree and I have some bulg lavender that might sting for a second if used on a scratch but not like this.  It turned red and bumpy like if I spilt hot water over my hand or something.


----------



## carebear (Jul 5, 2011)

on intact skin it absolutely should not sting or cause bumps - unless you are suddenly allergic, I guess.  but I find that unlikely.

sounds adulterated!


----------



## agriffin (Jul 5, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> on intact skin it absolutely should not sting or cause bumps - unless you are suddenly allergic, I guess.  but I find that unlikely.
> 
> sounds adulterated!



That's what I'm thinking after doing some research.


----------



## karajan (Jul 6, 2011)

Other possbilities :

It could be Lavendin ( which is not a true Lavender). This EO has a rather high camphor content which will have the effect you described and will make burns worse.

Or the distillation process was not done properly, eg. too long or too high a temperature resulting in excess of terpenes.

Ture Lavender (Lavendula Angustifolia) when properly distilled will not have or will contain very low terpenes. If you are able to smell strong camphor chances are Lavendin. If the camphor smell is not strong they could be mixing Lavender with Lavendin or poor distillation process.

True Lavender should be sweet and spicy in fragrance and you should not be able to detect any camphor at all.


----------



## carebear (Jul 6, 2011)

True lavender does have a camphoraceous quality, tho muted.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 7, 2011)

I used to use lavender neat on my DD when she was little. She is now allergic to lavender. So be careful using any essential oil undiluted.


----------



## agriffin (Jul 8, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I used to use lavender neat on my DD when she was little. She is now allergic to lavender. So be careful using any essential oil undiluted.



Oh!  That would be horrible!  Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Lindy (Jul 9, 2011)

What's really strange is that lavender is always touted as safe to use neat.  One time I put down my pipette that I was using with my lavender onto a styrofoam plate, within seconds it had melted through....  :shock:


----------

